# Kayfun help needed!



## s kajee (4/8/15)

Hi guys. I have a kayfun lite plus clone. I'm relatively clued up on coils meaning I know how to build a simple coil. I also have a smok m65 which I popped my kayfun onto. I'm not sure if this is supposed to be the case, but my twisp makes more vapour than my kayfun? I intended using this kayfun for mouth to lung inhales but I'm not enjoying it at all. Is this tank meant for mouth to lung? I've used 24g kanthal. Is it maybe too thick? I'm considering getting a Nautilus mini because I'm not happy with this kayfun. Can someone please tell me if the reason that I'm not enjoying it is because I'm not building it right or is it just a crap vape all in all? And whether I should keep it instead of paying R400 for a Nautilus mini? 'Can this kayfun be enjoyed?' is the BIG QUESTION. 
Thanks in advance, any advice would be helpful!


----------



## kev mac (4/8/15)

I


s kajee said:


> Hi guys. I have a kayfun lite plus clone. I'm relatively clued up on coils meaning I know how to build a simple coil. I also have a smok m65 which I popped my kayfun onto. I'm not sure if this is supposed to be the case, but my twisp makes more vapour than my kayfun? I intended using this kayfun for mouth to lung inhales but I'm not enjoying it at all. Is this tank meant for mouth to lung? I've used 24g kanthal. Is it maybe too thick? I'm considering getting a Nautilus mini because I'm not happy with this kayfun. Can someone please tell me if the reason that I'm not enjoying it is because I'm not building it right or is it just a crap vape all in all? And whether I should keep it instead of paying R400 for a Nautilus mini? 'Can this kayfun be enjoyed?' is the BIG QUESTION.
> Thanks in advance, any advice would be helpful!


I'm no expert on kayfun's though I own a version 6 type klantis . They're known for lack of air flow and generally work at lower watts.I usually build w/28g on those type of tanks and yes perhaps the 24g is a bit thick.Hope some of the Kayfun users chime in w/ some pearls of forum wisdom.


----------



## drew (4/8/15)

I have a smok M65 and Kayfun lite V2 in regular rotation and there is definitely nothing wrong with the combo. I build the kayfun using 28G kanthal, 1.2Ω, 2mm ID, KGD cotton @ 12.5W. Plenty of vapour for mouth to lung.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## s kajee (4/8/15)

Okay thank you guys! Will try it out and let you know! @kev mac @jtgrey @drew


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

Hi @s kajee 
As the other guys said, try 28g kanthal and go for around 1 ohm to 1.2 ohm
Say 7 wraps around 2mm diameter for the coil

Not sure what power you were vaping it on, but maybe the 24g wire was taking way too long to heat up?


----------



## s kajee (4/8/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @s kajee
> As the other guys said, try 28g kanthal and go for around 1 ohm to 1.2 ohm
> Say 7 wraps around 2mm diameter for the coil
> 
> Not sure what power you were vaping it on, but maybe the 24g wire was taking way too long to heat up?


Thanks! I will definitely give it a try with 28g and let you guys know!


----------



## Tom. F (4/8/15)

I've done a few 24 and 26awg spaced coils that come out at 1ohm. I have found these to work wonderfully on my kayfuns. Good vapor production, lovely flavour and I actually enjoy the satisfying pops that the spaced coil makes. You have to remember the kayfuns are not cloud machines. That said, they should still knock a twisp out the park.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## s kajee (4/8/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @s kajee
> As the other guys said, try 28g kanthal and go for around 1 ohm to 1.2 ohm
> Say 7 wraps around 2mm diameter for the coil
> 
> Not sure what power you were vaping it on, but maybe the 24g wire was taking way too long to heat up?


Just a quick question, the the common small little screw driver that comes with most attys, is that a 2mm? The tools I wrap my coils around are all in inches as it was for my RC car


----------



## drew (4/8/15)

Yip, those blue handled screw drivers are 2mm


----------



## s kajee (4/8/15)

drew said:


> Yip, those blue handled screw drivers are 2mm


Thanks bro!


----------



## Silver (4/8/15)

s kajee said:


> Just a quick question, the the common small little screw driver that comes with most attys, is that a 2mm? The tools I wrap my coils around are all in inches as it was for my RC car



Yip, as @drew said, those "famous little blue screw drivers" that come with many of the tanks and devices are 2mm in diameter

I just measured one of mine for you - because I had to - with my vernier - it needs to be used sometimes 
My vernier measures accurately to a thousandth of an inch 
That little blue screwdriver measures 77 thousandths of an inch
To convert to mm, you multiply by 25.4
So, to be precise, my blue screwdriver is 1.956mm - very close to 2mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## s kajee (4/8/15)

Hah


Silver said:


> Yip, as @drew said, those "famous little blue screw drivers" that come with many of the tanks and devices are 2mm in diameter
> 
> I just measured one of mine for you - because I had to - with my vernier - it needs to be used sometimes
> My vernier measures accurately to a thousandth of an inch
> ...


Haha you to the millimeter you say huh?  thanks guys for the help! HEIN over at vape mob assisted me with a coil! And I'm enjoying this kayfun for the first time! Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

